# Moving to France - school for UK new arrivals



## sandolalah (10 mo ago)

Hi,
Can any of you recommend any college/ecole that took good care of their kids arriving from the UK with only little French? In the region of Grenoble, Chambery, Annecy and Clermont Ferrand. It can be state school or semi private (Maximum 6000 eur/year)

Thanks
Sandrine


----------

